# Best short ata finger bow



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

I have always preferred finger bows in the 36-37 ata range. My current Bowtech Sentinel is one of the best fingers bows I have shot to date. I thought the Constitution had a too aggressive draw cycle for my liking.


----------



## marcusjb (Jun 22, 2005)

bowjunkie2 said:


> I thought the Constitution had a too aggressive draw cycle for my liking.


I got rid of my Constitution for the same reason.


----------



## HighCountry46 (Feb 13, 2009)

Im on my 3rd diff bow since my Connie.I havnt been able to beat my personal best scores that I shot with the Connie. It was a love hate thing with it. Ive had very little time with my new Athens Exceed(37"ata) ,just eyeballed the centershot took two shots through paper, both bullet holes then moved on to setting the first pin. What stands out to me so far is the draw curve,smooth,smooth,smooth.and the grip.. Cut the Loop is tearing it up with his Exceed and his results after a few weeks are impressive.Ive shot shorter ata bows but not long term. 37" is the shortest Ive owned.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Try the Athens Exceed 300, no creep, no sponge...solid wall. Definite shooter.:thumbs_up 37" ATA

http://athensarchery.com/bows.html#300

This from a once die hard Conquest and Rival Pro shooter, wouldn't trade the Exceed for 5 Conquests.:nono:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

HighCountry46 said:


> Im on my 3rd diff bow since my Connie.I havnt been able to beat my personal best scores that I shot with the Connie. It was a love hate thing with it. Ive had very little time with my new Athens Exceed(37"ata) ,just eyeballed the centershot took two shots through paper, both bullet holes then moved on to setting the first pin. What stands out to me so far is the draw curve,smooth,smooth,smooth.*and the grip*.. Cut the Loop is tearing it up with his Exceed and his results after a few weeks are impressive.Ive shot shorter ata bows but not long term. 37" is the shortest Ive owned.


Absolutely!!

I keep forgetting that feature...awesome fit.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

marcusjb said:


> I know I'm leaving you old schoolers out in the cold,


Brrrr...I just got a chill!

Keith


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

The Pearson Advantage. Very smooth and quick with a solid back wall and all this from a 37.5 ATA and 7 5/8 in brace. I also shot well with the hot sabertec. 36 in ATA and 8 inch brace height. I have even been shootig the Pearson legend at 34 in ATA and 7.5 brace. Good Luck, Dan.


----------



## nodarkside4me (Dec 30, 2008)

I shoot a Phamton 2 and now i am shooting an alien both from martin both great shooting bows :wink:


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

*brigadier*

The bowtech brigadier has a lot smoother draw cycle than the constitution and is faster. Very impressed with this new bow and have always been a hoyt man until now. If any of you finger shooters get a chance to shoot one do it.


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

bowjunkie2 said:


> I have always preferred finger bows in the 36-37 ata range. My current Bowtech Sentinel is one of the best fingers bows I have shot to date. I thought the Constitution had a too aggressive draw cycle for my liking.


Hows that Sentinel for finger pinch & forgiveness w/ fingers?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Katera XL, with Z-3 cams......or a Trykon XL, with the same cams.....Jim


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Finger pinch is not an issue since I draw with 1 above and 2 below then drop my bottom finger as I come to full draw.Even without holding this way I doubt it would be a problem. I hold with 2 for a cleaner and more accurate release.The Sentinel is very accurate and has a dead in ur hand feel after the shot. I have been known to buy several bows each year and to sell my one year old bows.......this year I'll be still shooting my 09 Sentinel !


----------



## star (Jul 30, 2002)

Sent you a PM.Bowjunkie""""""""""""


----------



## glass3222 (Jan 12, 2008)

I shot my Ross 337 well, but I really like my Martin Slayer with Nitrous C cams (38" ata) I am shooting it as well as my S4 (43")


----------



## bigbob29 (Sep 7, 2009)

I regularly shoot my old cougar elite [42 1/2''] with fingers bare bow but recently tried my 'new' razor x se before I fitted it out for sights, release etc., with bare fingers. Admitedly I only had a few shots with it but could not notice any finger pinch at all and it is 35 1/4'' A 2 A and 68lb d/w.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Along with my Conquest, I am also shooting a 34" Mathews Q2. I bought this bow to shoot with a release, but failed miserably. So I took off the loop, readjusted the nock and peep, and left center shot at 0 with the drop-away rest. Thing really shoots well with no noticeable finger pinch (1 up 2 down and drop the ring finger), but if I relax too much it she will take off on me LOL.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

hoyt rintec XL, at 33 3/4'' with 7 1/2'' brace. 31 pounds 25 inch draw, very small fingers. would have liked a longer ata bow but i found it difficult to find one that would shoot the lower 30 pounds. i dont hunt, just 3d unsighted - max distance is 27m/ 30 yards. works well for me


----------

